# Solo Traveller with car looking for Passengers



## ducky9903203 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, I arrived in Cairns about 5 days ago and had 5 weeks to travel down to Sydney along the coast. In order to see as much as I can I have decided to hire a car rather than wasting days waiting for buses. But I am travelling on my own so I am looking for passengers. If you are also travelling down the coast wanting to get to Sydney at the beginning on December let me know!
Ed (26 UK)


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Let me say, I am interested.. you can pick me up at our home?


----------

